# Food!



## al22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi all, right this is my 2nd thread on here as ive just thought of something else i would like to know.

Im a 22yr old female from the UK moving in around 5 weeks to live and work for my brother.

He's only been there since Xmas & has quite a high powered job so i havent been able to get hold of him with some of my questions! 

He said that the food is cheap if you cook at home - does anyone know how cheap??

Also how much is it to eat out roughly?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The price of food varies widely depending on where you shop and whether you buy imported items. Logically, foodstuffs imported from the Uk will be more expensive than local brands, but you can live cheaply if you buy local vegetables in season and use supermarket own brand products.

Again, the cost of eating out varies dependent on whether you want to eat in a 5 star hotel or in your local, unlicenced, Indian or Lebanese place. You can pay AED 500 a head easily in a top end restaurant or AED 30 in a basic place.

-


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd say grocery shopping is on par with the US supermarkets (dunno bout the UK comparison). Eating out, you can go from AED5 (street shawarma) to over AED 500. Average fast food pricing is around 16-21AED per meal.


----------



## Small son (Jun 21, 2009)

The food widely different from Dubai to Abu Dhabi to Sharjah. It's different from shop to shop. I think your brother is right if you are going to cook in the house.


----------



## al22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------

